# Herping 6th March



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Awwwwww...... somebody broke the poor little tings tail! :gasp:

Nice shots btw!:notworthy: Love to see them in their natural environment.....


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Yah im not so sure what had the Lizards Tail! He seemed happy enough though!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Love that first pic mate! Good shots, thanks for sharing:2thumb:


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Man!:2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Once again, some nice shots here mate.

Shame about the injury to the Lizard, but such is nature.


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome shots especially the adder such a shame about the lizards tail 
 at least the lil guy didnt drop it


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Very Nice pictures  Always nice to see animals in the wild.


----------

